# Catch-22 needs music.



## Old Catch (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm getting bored with what I have. I'm not very good with genres, but wikipedia lists most of my favorite bands as progressive and alternative rock. The Go List on my mp3 player is full of Pink Floyd, Bare Naked Ladies, Third Eye Blind, Matchbox Twenty [only before they split up and got back together], Panice at the Disco, Nirvana, The Cure, Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree and Red Hot Chili Peppers. If it helps, right now 'One Headlight' by The Wallflowers is playing.

So yeah. Suggestions, please?


----------



## Fireworks (Oct 1, 2008)

Since you like Pink Floyd, Dream Theater and Porcupine Tree, I think you'd definitely like Pain Of Salvation. For an album to start with, I'd recommend either _Remedy Lane_, _BE_ or _Scarsick_, although all of their albums are really awesome.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 1, 2008)

I have to recommend Garbage, as they're one of my two favorite bands right now (tied with Tristania which you wouldn't like). I'm not largely into alternative rock anymore, but Garbage is just genius in every sense of the word.

Song recommendations:

I Think I'm Paranoid
When I Grow Up
Androgyny
Only Happy When it Rains
Stupid Girl

Plus you already like "Special", so yeah. :D


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Squarewalker ^^ but I don't like Pain Of Salvation. I don't know why exactly.

Retsu: I like all of these. Thanks a bunch. :D


----------

